# Excel: Problem mit Bereich verschieben und Max, Min, Avg



## Lautsprecher (23. November 2008)

Hallo ich hab ein für mich wohl eher größeres Excel-Problem:

Ich habe einmal das Excel-Blatt: Statistik und zum anderen das Blatt: Zeitreihe 1h

Im Blatt Statistik möchte ich den Min, Max, und AVG-Wert basierend auf den Daten von Zeitreihe 1h eintragen lassen.

Hier kurz die Problemstellung:

Das Blatt Zeitreihe 1h enthält Daten vom 01.01.2008 bis 03.01.2008. Bei diesen drei Tagen schaue ich mir die Mitternachtsstunden von 00:00Uhr bis 02:00 Uhr genauer an.
Ich möchte nun jetzt, dass er mir in das Blatt Statistik den MAX, MIN, AVG-Wert
vom 01.01. 00:00Uhr + 02.01. 00:00Uhr + 03.01. 00:00 Uhr anzeigt,
sowie

01.01. 01:00 Uhr + 02.01. 01:00 Uhr + 03.01 01:00 Uhr, etc.

Wäre super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte

Danke schon mal


----------



## duckdonald (24. November 2008)

Heya,

Matrixformeln sind eine schöne art um dieses Problem zu lösen, allerdings bedarf es da an einiger überlegungsarbeit 

Hier ein schönes Tutorial diesbezüglich.


Ich versuche es mal zu erklären am Max der ersten Zeile:

```
{=MAX(WENN(BEREICH.VERSCHIEBEN('Zeitreihe 1h'!$A$1;0;0;ANZAHL2('Zeitreihe 1h'!$A:$A);1)=Statistik!B2;BEREICH.VERSCHIEBEN('Zeitreihe 1h'!$C$1;0;0;ANZAHL2('Zeitreihe 1h'!$A:$A);1)))}
```
(geschweifte Klammern *NICHT* schreiben, sondern Formel mit Strg+Shift+Enter abschließen!)

BEREICH.VERSCHIEBEN('Zeitreihe 1h'!$A$1;0;0;ANZAHL2('Zeitreihe 1h'!$A:$A);1)
-> erzeugt: *'Zeitreihe 1h'!$A$1:$A$10*
wobei der Bereich sich dynamisch mit erweiterung der Datenbank verschiebt
ähnliches spiel für den anderen BEREICH.VERSCHIEBEN-Teil
-> erzeugt: *'Zeitreihe 1h'!$C$1:$C$10*

In die Formel reininterpretiert würde die jetzt so lauten:

```
{=MAX(WENN('Zeitreihe 1h'!$A$1:$A$10=Statistik!B2;Zeitreihe 1h'!$C$1:$C$10))}
```

Der WENN-Teil der Formel Filtert nun alle Werte der Datentabelle, die den Kriterium (_wenn_ =Statistik!B2 also 0:00) entsprechen und gibt die Werte aus Spalte C (_dann_) weiter.

Die MAX-Formel wertet nun die verbleibenden Zahlen entsprechend ihrer funktionsweise aus und gibt die höchste Zahl (3500) zurück.


Nochmals sei Erwähnt, das Matrixformeln nur per Strg+Shift+Enter beendet werden, sonst braucht man sich nicht um falsche Werte wundern.


Gruß
DD


----------



## Lautsprecher (25. November 2008)

Heya DD,

danke für deine schnelle Hilfe, leider komme ich jetzt erst wieder dazu mich in Excel auszuleben. werde es mir gleich anschauen

grüße


----------

